# Software > OpenWrt >  New OpenWRT Beta Backfire 10.03

## nikolas_350

New OpenWRT Beta Backfire 10.03

OpenWRT announced new beta version. *Support for Atheros N and 71xx devices*.
More info on : openwrt.org


Backfire 10.03 Beta
*** BETA RELEASE ***
The OpenWrt Team would like to announce a beta of the next major release, codenamed Backfire. Testing of this build will help refine the code in preparation of the final release.

Binaries can be downloaded at http://downloads.openwrt.org/backfire/10.03-beta/

Highlights:
* brcm-2.4 updated to 2.4.37 kernel
* other targets updated to 2.6.30 or 2.6.32
* gcc updated to 4.3.3 for arm/mips targets, 4.4.3 for powerpc
* uClibc updated to 0.9.30.1
* b43 wireless driver for Broadcom 11g chipsets on the 2.6 kernel
* ath9k wireless driver for Atheros 11n chipsets
* support for many new ar71xx devices
* magicbox target folded into ppc40x

new targets:
* brcm63xx - Broadcom ADSL modem/routers chipset
* cobalt - MIPS-based servers from Cobalt Networks
* orion - Marvell Orion devices

Known Issues:
* ipv6 resolution via uClibc can produce segfaults
* busybox httpd occaisionally segfaults or hangs, but luci uses lucid instead of httpd by default. kill -9 should be used if it refuses to die
* luci is still being worked on for this release, some configuration is missing, partiuclarly switch config and 802.11n options

Note: We said we'd tell you when brcm47xx should work for those of you with Broadcom wireless, the time is now, start testing.

Δεν ξέρω που θα έπρεπε να μπει οπότε βάλτε το εκεί που του αρμόζει καλύτερα.

----------


## Danimoth

Final version is out  :: .

----------


## Nikiforos

http://downloads.openwrt.org/backfire/10.03/

προς το παρόν το δουλεύω δοκιμαστικά σε Virtualbox πανω σε debian wheezy (testing) και σε ενα παλιο pc σε CF κάρτα 256mb. Και σε λίγο καιρό και στην ταράτσα!  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Kirkwood... hmmm

----------

